# How do I get GPS data into Lightroom



## squarebox (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a the GP-E2 and i can see my track in the Map utility software from Canon and can export that to Google Earth, but I can't import that into Lightroom 4 because it only supports Tracklog files. I know nothing about GPS formats and was wondering if anyone knows how I can geotag my pictures in lightroom from my tracks from my GP-E2


----------



## wsheldon (Sep 23, 2012)

From what I've read the GP-E2 embeds the GPS coordinates directly into the EXIF metadata, so you shouldn't need to import them into LR4. The GPS field in the metadata should already include the coordinates when you import a raw image or convert to DNG. I use a free utility (Geosetter, http://www.geosetter.de/en/) to import tracks from a GPS dongle and it stores the GPS coordinates there and Lightroom 4 picks them up just fine.


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 23, 2012)

The GP-E2 has 3 positions on the power switch. Just set it to ON after it is attached to the camera. The rest is a "no brainer". In Lightroom open the Map module and they'll be there. Magic!!!!!

Watch this for more info: http://tv.adobe.com/watch/getting-started-with-adobe-photoshop-lightroom-4/the-map-module/


----------



## squarebox (Sep 23, 2012)

Ah yeah, I should have stated that I was using this on a 550D, so it doesn't have any means to connect to the GP-E2, so I recorded the data in logging mode.


----------



## squarebox (Sep 23, 2012)

Figured it out... Can add your gps log, and then you can add all your pictures and then select 

Edit --> Automatically Add Location Info --> Save

This will add the gps info to all your pictures... Though LR doesn't seem to pick up on it.


----------



## clostridium (Sep 23, 2012)

Check out Jeff Friedl's geoencoding plugin for LR. He started it back when LR didn't have native geoencoding support and I still find myself using it preferentially over the native support in LR4. It seems faster, more intuitive, and has more options for how to get the job done.

http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/gps


----------

